# Advice for trip down to Valencia next week



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hello to all.  

I have a couple of queries. I'm thinking about going down to the area around Valencia next week as it seems to offer the best chances of reasonable weather short of the Costa del Sol and wondered if anyone could offer any tips on best route. I would like to avoid toll roads and snow if possible. Looking at the map suggested via Andorra but I guess that may be a no no at this time of year. I would be quite happy taking 3, 4 or 5 days if there were particular places of interest en route. I've allowed myself 3 weeks in all.

Secondly, I'll probably get an amendable return ferry ticket. If I turn up early or later than the date on the ticket do I need to re-book at the terminal office or can I just drive up to the usual embarkation kiosk for the next available ferry and pay any necessary surcharge there? 

If you have any other pointers relevant to this trip please feel free.

Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

compassrose said:


> Looking at the map suggested via Andorra but I guess that may be a no no at this time of year.
> Secondly, I'll probably get an amendable return ferry ticket. If I turn up early or later than the date on the ticket do I need to re-book at the terminal office or can I just drive up to the usual embarkation kiosk for the next available ferry and pay any necessary surcharge there?
> David


If you want to avoid snow then Andorra is a definate no-no. We drove in a snowstorm after Easter the year before last. The road up to Andorra from France and dow to Spain is quite steep and can be very busy with people going in for skiing and duty free stuff.

If you arrive at your ferry earlier than booked then usually - and especially in low season- you drive straight on the next ferry no matter when you are booked. We have never been charged extra and we do it quite frequently. I have never arrived late for a ferry and would be more careful about doing that. I think you could be made to pay all over again.

We have bought amendable tickets and have always had them altered without fuss but have always done it before the booked date and time of the ferry.

G


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi compassrose, i came down to valencia 3 weeks ago from bordeaux and my route was as follows-- bordeaux to san sebastien on the n10
then to pamplona, zaragoza, teruel and follow the a23 and you will come out at sagunt about 20 miles north of valencia city. very straight forward route and no snow! weather here has been great with no rain , between 18 and 21 degrees every day. enjoy your trip and all the best seanoo.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Compassrose,

Just arrived in Javea yesterday. Agree route with seenoo but just one tip for you, fill up at the last service station before Zaragosa, think is is called Sabadiel, (one after Gallur) as there is only one fuel station easy to access on the new dual carriageway road from Zaragoza to Sagunto and it is a very long way between them!

Have a good trip.

Regards,

javea03730


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly, Seenoo and Javea for your comments. From what you say avoiding the snow by crossing the Pyranees via San Sebastian may well be the way I will go but out of interest would there be a viable alternative at the eastern end ie Perpignan/Girona that is also free of the white stuff? I ask because I've never driven to Spain mid-winter and I might find myself in this area.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi compassrose, yes you can go down past carcassone round to perpignan and over the border to girona with no snow but its quite a bit further to drive if your heading to valencia. also there is alot more motorway tolls to pay on this route (if your using the motorway of course). the zaragosa route is by far the most direct and cheapest route by far and loads less traffic. another tip is if you need to do a long drive, leave it till a sunday and all the trucks cant drive so you have a much less stressful trip!! all the best seanoo


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Why not go a bit further to the Costa del Sol weather should be better about mid 60'S today wall to wall sun.
Cross the border San Sebastian then Burgos Madrid Granda(see Alhambra Palace) Motril,then along the coast Costa Tropical and Costa del Sol.It,s a good idea to take the toll road around Madrid from Calais Malaga is about 1350 miles(further going via Motril) depending how you want to travel I usual do it in 2 days stopping near Bayone France which is about half way.If you are using N roads in France then you will need more time but not in Spain roads are good.fast and mostly toll free on this route..

Colin


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Take my word the best route is down the middle motorway through France. Look for a place on the map called Oleron St Marie and then go from there through the tunnel at Col de Somport, then follow Huesca, Zaragoza and Teruel. it will save you a fortune on tolls and it is a wonderful drive. It you want to see something really amazing stop on the Spanish side of the tunnel and have a look at Estacion Canfranc. The most incredible building i think i have ever seen. Col de Somport is an amazing tunnel that must of cost billions but a car gos through about every ten minutes. It is never affected by snow. The roads on the french side are ok but fantastic as soon as you are in Spain.


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone . I'm persuaded by the Calais/Rouen/Poitiers/Bordeaux/Zaragosa route. I only have 3 weeks to play with and my usual style is to dawdle down and take in some interesting stops on the way so I will probably not go much further south than Valencia this time although I take the point that the Costa del Sol is likely to be the best bet weatherwise. Now its time to check out the books and find some places of interest and roll on Friday! 

Once again thanks for the replies.

David


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought you wanted to save on tolls. The middle motorway is free south of Orleans. You pay nothing after that all the way to Valencia. Have fun, and watch out for the Lithuanian truckers. There the worst.


----------



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that DollarYen. Yes I do want to save on tolls and anyway I'd rather keep off the Mways as much as reasonable as I like to stop and see the sights. I therefore keep to the N roads (and sometimes even D roads) as much as possible and therefore don't pay any tolls. I'll keep a note of your suggestion though - just in case.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

The A20 is free from Vierzon (just beyond Orleans) right down to just south of Brive. That's a long part of the journey on excellent motorway free of tolls. Always worth considering. :wink:


----------

